# Cant decide between BR01 and BR03 !



## orange_j (Oct 18, 2014)

Heres my situation. Was about to buy a brand new BR03-92 with discount for ~ 2750 . I Like the size and the fact that it has the small date window between 4 and 5 position.. Now I came across a family friend who wants to sell me his BR01-92 for $2500 immaculate condition, with 3 straps . I didn't know the 01 does NOT have a date window which is a nice feature and the 46mm does wear quite large. So now I'm contemplating the pros and cons of each. Leaning towards the 03 only because of date feature, but the 01 at a lower price might be the better buy.?? I have plans to add a nice panatime strap or two to customize the look ....decisions, decisions.... Lets hear some input!


----------



## SBD (Mar 1, 2008)

I'm a guy who wears mostly dive and sport watches in the 42-45mm range, and I personally find the BR01 to be too big. I've enjoyed having a BR03 and a couple of BR02s in my collection, but I don't think I'll ever get a BR01. The other thing I've found after years of collecting is that a watch I don't love ultimately stops getting worn. So if you get the BR01 because it's cheaper, but you don't really really love it because it's awkward to wear, you may end up just wasting your money. Also, be careful to ensure that this family friend's BR01 is authentic. If you read the "is it fake?" threads around here, they are FILLED with friends and family friends who have generously offered to sell replica watches at what seem like good prices. I'd prefer to think that your family friend is legit, but thought it would be worth a mention.


----------



## orange_j (Oct 18, 2014)

Good points SBD! I recently got a Hamilton auto pilot which is 46mm and I love its huge look but the br01 has so much more case because of the square. I going to take another look and try on the br03-- which I think I'm ultimately leaning towards. My wrist is only 6.75" and your right about loving it and giving it more wrist time- that is essentially what's its all about.


----------



## 1watchaholic (Feb 6, 2008)

The 03 is the perfect size and I have a 7.5 wrist. The 01 to me is a little large. Also, if you are considering a pre-owned watch then why not consider a pre-owned 03 and really save some $$!


----------



## orange_j (Oct 18, 2014)

Thanks for the input guys. I think I am better suited for the BR03. Having the 42mm case and date feature are better than saving a couple dollars.. I am excited to add this piece and have a few aftermarket straps I mind already. Will post pics once the watch is acquired!


----------



## Nixin (Sep 25, 2014)

Hey OrangeJ. Either is fine but I picked up the BR01-94. It is an awesome watch. Which AD are you purchasing from?


----------



## pcunite (Oct 28, 2014)

Ask him if you can wear it for 15 minutes. 46mm is a big watch.


----------



## tomatoes (Sep 13, 2012)

SBD said:


> I'm a guy who wears mostly dive and sport watches in the 42-45mm range, and I personally find the BR01 to be too big. I've enjoyed having a BR03 and a couple of BR02s in my collection, but I don't think I'll ever get a BR01. The other thing I've found after years of collecting is that a watch I don't love ultimately stops getting worn. So if you get the BR01 because it's cheaper, but you don't really really love it because it's awkward to wear, you may end up just wasting your money. Also, be careful to ensure that this family friend's BR01 is authentic. If you read the "is it fake?" threads around here, they are FILLED with friends and family friends who have generously offered to sell replica watches at what seem like good prices. I'd prefer to think that your family friend is legit, but thought it would be worth a mention.


Tend to agree with this. BnR is a very easy watch to fake. Go to thailand and beach resorts in the south-east asian region and you will find BnR replicas of all sorts being hawked-off to tourists. Personally, armed with this knowledge, this is why i would also prefer to deal with an authorised dealer than buy off the pre-owned market.


----------



## orange_j (Oct 18, 2014)

I did get a chance to wear the BR01, Which is 100% authentic...it is large. Too large? No... But I now am certain that I perfer the 42mm BR03 way more. Going to pick up BR03-92 by the end of the year. Already have some straps in mind also. Will post pics once on my wrist! Thx all !!


----------



## slcnav (May 16, 2012)

True story. My wife and I went on date night this last Friday and as we were walking to the restaurant, she whips into the jewelry store. Here we go.. She said she heard a commercial were they were offering 40% of certain watches. She said why don't you give a look. I saw this B&R-03 Golden Heritage, tried it on, she said that it looks great and I had to agree. She told the salesman "He'll take it" pulls out here credit card and now I'm a proud owner of it. Now if I can only figure out what trouble she's in. Just kidding. I have a 7" wrist and I love the way it sits.


----------



## tomatoes (Sep 13, 2012)

slcnav said:


> True story. My wife and I went on date night this last Friday and as we were walking to the restaurant, she whips into the jewelry store. Here we go.. She said she heard a commercial were they were offering 40% of certain watches. She said why don't you give a look. I saw this B&R-03 Golden Heritage, tried it on, she said that it looks great and I had to agree. She told the salesman "He'll take it" pulls out here credit card and now I'm a proud owner of it. Now if I can only figure out what trouble she's in. Just kidding. I have a 7" wrist and I love the way it sits.


that's what i call a real date.


----------



## sean.scott (Aug 18, 2011)

tomatoes said:


> that's what i call a real date.


03 is a much more reasonable case size IMHO, but you'll definitely find a lot of B&R purists (or dudes with huge wrists) that will only rock the original 46mm BR01 case.


----------



## Roberto Jaksic (Jun 21, 2012)

This summer I ordered bell & Ross br01-92 blue not trying it before 
It arrived, I took it out of the box and literally didn't even try it on my wrist

It was the biggest watch I ever saw. 
I owned and worned 51mm Oris Prodiver Chronograph, Zuriner Depth Charge several models 48mm, Ecozilla, Puck.. list goes on but this B&R is a monster. 
I have 7.25 inch wrist. 
I also have many pictures to show how 51mm round Oris wears smaller than 46mm squered b&Ross. 
Hope this helps

































Tx

Roberto


----------



## Woolski (Sep 22, 2011)

fantastic!

as a divorce attorney, I approve your message.


----------



## sean.scott (Aug 18, 2011)

tomatoes said:


> Tend to agree with this. BnR is a very easy watch to fake. Go to thailand and beach resorts in the south-east asian region and you will find BnR replicas of all sorts being hawked-off to tourists. Personally, armed with this knowledge, this is why i would also prefer to deal with an authorised dealer than buy off the pre-owned market.


I did a lot of research on B&R fakes prior to buying my first used one to make sure I didn't get burned. While there are a lot of cheap BR 01/03 replicas, there isn't one out there that doesn't have a glaring tell that any B&R fan could point out. Always feel free to post a pic on the forums and we'll let you know if it's the real deal or not.


----------



## tomatoes (Sep 13, 2012)

Agree with this actually. I was trawling these flea markets 3 yrs ago in search of one of these cheap replicas to bash about without guilt. After just 10 seconds of handling 2-3 of them, it will hit you instantly that there's nothing like the real thing. From then i just put the thought of owning one right out of my head.

So here's the real thing i got just 3weeks ago:








It's just 42mm of awesome. Not a regret buying it even though on a semi-impulse.


----------



## fatboy1340 (Nov 5, 2014)




----------



## orange_j (Oct 18, 2014)

I pulled the trigger on brand new BR03-92 from AD. Have 4 new straps from BandRBands also! Will be posting some wrist shots shortly!! Already have received tons of compliments on this striking time piece, glad to have it in my collection. hmmm Whats next??lol


----------



## fatboy1340 (Nov 5, 2014)

orange_j said:


> I pulled the trigger on brand new BR03-92 from AD. Have 4 new straps from BandRBands also! *Will be posting some wrist shots shortly!!*


&&&&&&


----------



## Bris4000 (Jan 20, 2015)

Hi there!

I have a BNIB BR01-97 steel with rubber band if interested? I find the 44mm allows you be best appreciate the Bell and Ross Class! I have a couple and I love the 97 however there was a change of circumstances the after I bought it...! Just happened to be last Friday! And will be the best one to move... Any question please get in contact. Thanks!


----------



## Bris4000 (Jan 20, 2015)

sorry 46mm! Fingers move faster than my eyes now!


----------

